# Focal 165 a1's for sale



## ticopowell (Mar 5, 2011)

Auction number:180634875490
Focal 165 a1's for sale, great price, brand new! Thanks for looking.


----------



## ticopowell (Mar 5, 2011)

ticopowell said:


> Auction number:180634875490
> Focal 165 a1's for sale, great price, brand new! Thanks for looking.


New Auction, same items, same price, same Great New product, I have a pair just like these installed in my Truck! 
Item number 180639301952
Again thanks for looking, and tell your friends!


----------



## ticopowell (Mar 5, 2011)

No luck from ebay, but they are still for sale! 
I can take pictures and send them if you want, but I still haven't opened the box yet! pm me or reply here if you are interested or have any question! thanks!


----------



## ticopowell (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a link to a pic of the serial number. 
forum.gopowerhungry.com/members/ticopowell-albums-my-new-my-old-trucks-picture938-speaker-serial-number-upc-code.jpeg
I bought them for $190, so I will sell them for that price plus whatever it costs to ship to your place.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ticopowell (Mar 5, 2011)

I still have them, still a great price! thanks for looking!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you still have these?


----------



## ticopowell (Mar 5, 2011)

Mrnurse said:


> Do you still have these?


Yes I do


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't send or receive pm's....... Have not posted enough yet.... Working on it though, can you call or text me?

(713)922-0179
Kevin


----------

